# Ryzen 3700x mit Alphacool Eisbär 280



## gelli85 (15. Dezember 2019)

*Ryzen 3700x mit Alphacool Eisbär 280*

Hallo zusammen,

habe meinen rechner nun zusammen aber hab eine Frage zur Kühlung.
Die kombi oben läuft im idle auf 36-38 grad und unter vollasst auf ca 62-64 grad. So normal im Windows betrieb bei ca 46 Grad.
Rein gefühlt finde ich das etwas viel? Wärmeleitpaste habe ich die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut genommen.

Gehäuse habe ich folgendes: Aerocool P7-C1 Pro

Das Problem ist ich kriege die wakü nicht oben in den tower (zu groß).
Daher habe ich sie vorne montiert und die beiden lüfter ziehen vorne die luft raus.
Zusätzlich habe ich nun zwei lüfter oben montiert sowie einen an der hinterseite die jeweils luft reinziehen.
Sicherlich nicht optimal aber vllt habt ihr einen tipp.
Lüfter habe ich die momentan verbaut die beim gehäuse dabei waren.
Eingestellt sind sie optimzed aus dem bios -> Board: ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus

Danke vorab und grüße
geLLi


----------



## Dragonblack86 (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700x mit Alphacool Eisbär 280*

Servus.
Also ich habe einen 3800x mit einer 240er Eisbär.
Im idl habe ich ca 40-45°C
In games ca 55-68°C
Und unter volllast, sprich Prime 95 geht es auf bis zu 85°C

Mein Radiator ist im Deckel verbaut. 

Finde somit deine Temperatur nicht schlimmer wie meine. 

Ist aber auch meine erste CPU unter Wasser. 
Bin also noch neuling auf dem Gebiet.

Würde mir aber überlegen die Lüfter vorne nicht rausblasend sondern reinsaugend zu montieren, mit dem Nachteil das du dir Wärme ins Gehäuse bläst. 

Gruß Black


----------



## Gerry1984 (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700x mit Alphacool Eisbär 280*

Diese Temps sind doch absolut in Ordnung, sehe da das Problem nicht


----------



## m3ph0RIZ0R (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700x mit Alphacool Eisbär 280*

Moin, die Temps gehen doch voll in Ordnung. Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, würde ich auch vorne einblasend durch den Radi und oben und hinten absaugend. 
Das hat dann mehr den Kamineffekt (aufsteigende Wärme)


----------

